# The Four Main SPM Systems



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2007)

There is Jook Lum, Chow Gar, Chu Gar, and Iron Ox. I train Jook Lum. Anyone know what the differences between the SPM styles are? Are they radically different? Small nuanced differences? Are there specific characteristics that make you say when you see it, that's Jook Lum, or that's Chu Gar? My guess is that they all originated from one source so the differences must be noticeable to only the most trained eye, no?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2007)

You forgot the "Pummel opponent" or was it beat opponent into the fetal position that I experienced. :uhyeah:

Obviously I can't add anything of use to this discussion so I will simply shut up and return to my corner.

Sorry for the interruption :asian:


----------



## DungHo (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Jade Tigress,

I use to have some little training in Chow Gar Mantis.  I notice that the movement is different than Jook Lum.  The Jook Lum movement is smooth, somehow my movement or at least I thought of it is more like a shock.  by the way where you from.  Im from Buffalo, NY.  If you're around here maybe we can get to know each other and work out sometime


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 19, 2007)

DungHo said:


> Hi Jade Tigress,
> 
> I use to have some little training in Chow Gar Mantis.  I notice that the movement is different than Jook Lum.  The Jook Lum movement is smooth, somehow my movement or at least I thought of it is more like a shock.  by the way where you from.  Im from Buffalo, NY.  If you're around here maybe we can get to know each other and work out sometime




Interesting. Thanks for the reply. :asian: I'm in the Chicago area.


----------



## DungHo (Nov 20, 2007)

oh, ic, im from Buffalo, NY. here the clip of the first form of Chow Gar





this is the form im on.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2007)

DungHo said:


> oh, ic, im from Buffalo, NY. here the clip of the first form of Chow Gar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have a Sam Bo Gin form as well, but I have not learned it yet. How long have you been training Chow Gar? I've been training Jook Lum a little over a year.


----------



## meth18au (Nov 23, 2007)

I trained Chow Gar lineage in Australia.  I remember doing a bit of studies on the different styles of SPM.  And there are differences between them- I wouldn't be able to tell you exactly what though.  I did have a good writeup, some Chinese university student wrote it, I'll see if I still have it lying around somewhere?  I doubt it though...

I do remember that there were some variances to the forms taught across the different styles, however Sam Bo Gin was the one form that all 4 systems taught.


----------



## DungHo (Dec 3, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> We have a Sam Bo Gin form as well, but I have not learned it yet. How long have you been training Chow Gar? I've been training Jook Lum a little over a year.


 
hm... Sam bo gin is the first form that I learned.  Probably for different SPM systems learn it at different stage.  Anyhow, the guy that I train with and had taught me is not available now.  He is busy with his work.  Right now I am taking Wing Chun and working on the "little idea form".  I find similar movements between the systems.  
Oh yeah, do you know the SPM school of Wilbur Rimes in Chicago.  I plan to visit there when I have the chance


----------



## DungHo (Dec 3, 2007)

meth18au said:


> I trained Chow Gar lineage in Australia. I remember doing a bit of studies on the different styles of SPM. And there are differences between them- I wouldn't be able to tell you exactly what though. I did have a good writeup, some Chinese university student wrote it, I'll see if I still have it lying around somewhere? I doubt it though...
> 
> I do remember that there were some variances to the forms taught across the different styles, however Sam Bo Gin was the one form that all 4 systems taught.


 

I didn't know, thanks for sharing.  If you can find the writing please post it.  I'm interest to read about it.


----------



## meth18au (Dec 5, 2007)

http://cclib.nsu.ru/projects/satbi/satbi-e/martart/wushu/sm.html



This is the good read I was speaking about, for anybody interested in SPM.  I remember reading this document when I was studying Chow Gar, and found it fascinating.  I dug up the link- enjoy.  It is a large document, and may take a while to load.  But it will be well worth your wait!!!


If you read right down the page, you will see that Sam Bo Gin is the 'main' form in all the branches of SPM.  We learnt it as our first form as well.  I think it gets described in this document as "it's the first thing you learn; but the appreciation of it only occurs with time".


Enjoy
Adam


----------



## DungHo (Dec 12, 2007)

wow thank you very much, reading it now, could take a while, hehehe


----------



## DungHo (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks again for the article, I love praying mantis.  However,  my schedule is to busy to to train.  No master in my area(Buffalo, NY).  Right now im taking Wing Chun.  I hope one day I will get a chance to finish my Chow Gar training


----------



## meth18au (Dec 13, 2007)

No worries mate.  Hope you enjoyed the read!!!

I miss SPM sometimes.  I was actually doing some bag work the other day with a training partner.  And I busted out some SPM.  Showed him a little bit.  Felt good


----------

